# No app installed to open this



## gliderider1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey, i have android lg smartphone. Recently started displaying "no app installed to open this" error. Even when i have appropriate app installed. Any ideas how to fix this?
Thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What are you trying to open?

What is the name of the "appropriate app"?


----------



## gliderider1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Error message displays with multiple apps. Doesnt seem to matter which one i open. For example, it will display when outlook mail app is opened, then next time i open it, it wont give me error msg.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You had mentioned _"no app installed to open this" error_, so I was trying to determine what that "this" might be. If it is displaying that on and off all the time no matter what you're doing, sounds like either the Android operating system or some malware is trying to open something it needs and it's missing or mangled. 

If it was me, I'd start by running something like Lookout's Mobile Security, Antivirus & Cleaner for Android and see if it can clean things up. If not, I'd try uninstalling then reinstalling each of the apps you now have installed next. If still no luck, back up all of your stuff and do a factory reset.


----------



## Ostron (11 mo ago)

It might be a problem with the server your app uses or its size, maybe the app can't hold it, but I'm not sure. I love games and usually read articles about them on partnersinfire.com. You can check their website, and maybe something might help you. It's not the end of the world, and the phone can be fixed. The worst that can happen is that you'll have to get your phone to service and check it. Also, you can try to restart it. But don't forget to do a backup before so you won't lose any information from it.


----------

